# [S] PC-Action und PC-Games Ausgaben



## SatPK (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

bin auf der Suche nach PC-Action und PC-Games Ausgaben, bevorzugt bis 2007/2008.

Bitte nur größere Mengen und in gutem Zustand.

Hättet ihr da was für mich?

Ich bezahle den Versand und ein dickes Plus je nach Zustand der Hefte.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mal nachsehen, aber ich glaub ich hab nur vereinzelte PCGames übrig. Muss es mit CD sein?


----------



## SatPK (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Herby, 

CD/DVD´s wären nicht verkehrt, aber primär geht es mir um die Hefte.

Kannst ja mal auflisten, welche Du abzugeben hättest.

Gruß


----------



## scav14 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade meinen speicher ausgeraeumt und eine menge alter pc games hefte gefunden. Zum groessten teil sind die hefte alle in gutem bis sehr gutem zustand. Ich kann dir gerade nicht genau sagen welche hefte ich habe aber ich schaue gerne fuer dich nach.
Es sah so aus als haette ich hefte von 1998 bis 2006, ist das zu alt?

Ich erinnere mich das ich damals ein abo hatte und so sollten die hefte zum groessten teil komplett sein. Ich wohne in der naehe von Guetersloh in NRW, es sind eine menge hefte und vielleicht ein bisschen viele fuer den versand


----------



## marcial (8. Juli 2010)

Servus,

hab sehr sehr große Mengen an PCG und PCA Heften (meist beide für den gleichen Monat). Zustand der Hefte variiert jedoch sehr und Heft CD/DVD wäre nicht dabei. Über einige Jahre hinweg sind die eig. komplett, jedoch immer nur die Monatshefte (keine Sonderausgaben o.ä.).

Suchst du nur bestimmte Jahrgänge oder soll ich mal nachsehen und dir alle nennen die ich besitze?


----------



## SatPK (8. Juli 2010)

scav14 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meinen speicher ausgeraeumt und eine menge alter pc games hefte gefunden. Zum groessten teil sind die hefte alle in gutem bis sehr gutem zustand. Ich kann dir gerade nicht genau sagen welche hefte ich habe aber ich schaue gerne fuer dich nach.
> Es sah so aus als haette ich hefte von 1998 bis 2006, ist das zu alt?
> 
> Ich erinnere mich das ich damals ein abo hatte und so sollten die hefte zum groessten teil komplett sein. Ich wohne in der naehe von Guetersloh in NRW, es sind eine menge hefte und vielleicht ein bisschen viele fuer den versand


Hallo, 
nein zu alt wären die nicht, im Gegenteil.

Kannst Du vielleicht auflisten, welche Du genau hast?
Oder wenn es wirklich so viele sind, dann einfach die, die Du nicht hast.   

Gütersloh wäre etwas weit, da ich aus BW und BY komme.




marcial schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab sehr sehr große Mengen an PCG und PCA Heften (meist beide für den gleichen Monat). Zustand der Hefte variiert jedoch sehr und Heft CD/DVD wäre nicht dabei. Über einige Jahre hinweg sind die eig. komplett, jedoch immer nur die Monatshefte (keine Sonderausgaben o.ä.).
> 
> Suchst du nur bestimmte Jahrgänge oder soll ich mal nachsehen und dir alle nennen die ich besitze?


Schwerpunkt sind die Jahre 2000-2006, aber andere wären auch nicht verkehrt.
Vielleicht kannst Du sie grob in verschiedene Zustandsbereiche einsortieren?
Zeitschriften mit fehlenden Seiten, Esselsohren bräuchte ich nicht.


----------



## marcial (8. Juli 2010)

Komme aus BW von daher wärs vll ganz geschickt.

Ich kann dir mal einfach ein paar Fotos machen, vll hast mir deine ICQ Nr oder MSN dann kömmer ma gucken.


----------



## SatPK (8. Juli 2010)

Icq: 267605342


----------



## scav14 (9. Juli 2010)

ich schreibe morgen mal auf was ich hier rumliegen habe

Edit Freitag 13:35:

Also ich habe folgendes:

PC Action
1996: 2,7,8,9,11,12 (2 und 11 ohne cover)
1997: alles ausser heft Nr. 5
1998: 1,2,3
2001: 6,7,8,11
2002: 2

PcGames
1996: 7,12
1997: 4
1998: 3 bis 9, 11
1999: 10, 12
2000: Komplett
2001: Komplett
2002: Komplett bis auf Nr. 3
2003: Komplett bis auf Nr. 3
2004: 1, 3 bis 6
2005: 10,11,12

Die hefte sind alle in super zustand. Die Pc Actions und 96'er Pc Games waren leider noch anders gebunden und sind deshalb in etwas schlechterem zustand. cd's und dvd's sind teilweise dabei aber zum groessten teil nicht, es kann sein das die hier noch irgendwo rumliegen, ich suche nochmal. Es kann auch sein das ich vereinzelte hefte noch finde, vor allendingen 2002 und 2003 sollten eigentlich komplett sein aber da fehlen jedes mal die nummer 3, die beiden hefte liegen hier bestimmt noch irgendwo rum.

Ich habe auch noch ein paar ausgaben PC Games Hardware
2002: 2,3, 9 bis 12
2003: 1 bis 5, 7

und ein paar Gamestar, pc joker und powerplay ausgaben aus dieser zeit. Kann man hier irgendwie nachrichten verschicken auf dem board? Ich kann dir gerne fotos von allem schicken


----------

